# Fun war game!!



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Free game to join!!! check it out! It is a really fun little game:
wealth wars

The link is to a game that I joined from another board. You'll either find it addicting or stupid. You move around a map attacking people's bases, fortifying your own, buying upgrades, and searching the mountains for money. The money they deal with is real, and you can cash out at every 25 dollars. I can't say I'm playing it to win cash, it's just kind of fun. and yes, the link I provided gets me a referral and I get 25 cents from it which would go towards upgrades.

if it bothers you THAT much to give me the referral, then just go to www.wealthwars.com.... maybe we can get a alliance going. but still, clicking on the top link would be a lot cooler of you.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmm. It's different, that's for sure. Allies of APC Unite! http://www.wealthwars.com/?r=Dewmazz


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I signed up to check it out using your referral link. I mean that's what a referral is, is it not? A person that introduces you to the game. =p


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Cool guys thanks!!! It is a very addicting game........I cant wait till midnight!!!


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out the coordiante systems. Do you know what the max regions of the maps are?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I've found that the max N is between 100-130. Still trying to find the other boundaries. Yay! I just bought a cat! evil-doers beware!


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Heh, just don't go do what i did. I attacked all my nieghbors on the first day. Attacking incurs points towards your "Wanted Rating". Essentially what that means is when you're attacked (in retalliation) you lose more money. I really think the only way to play this game is to chart out the various regious. Extremely tedious. I just mapped out a 27x24 block of area SE to my base. Then spend you next few days hitting up mountain locations looking for money for upgrades. It's not very smart to go attacking people without proper defenses. Heh, luckily there is an item out in the mountains that resets your wanted rating.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey guys, I told you this game was addicting!!! I have read in their forums that the actual boundaries do change. I have mapped a large area around my base also!!!


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

It's really just one of those games where you love or hate. My competitive drive is greater than the tedious work that's involved. I'm going to map our the are directly around my base for mountain searches. After that's done i'm going to head 2-3 grids (72 moves away) and find some targets to attack. Spend half my moves attacking and the other half searching for a wanted level reset.

About the boundaries, i believe they expand when more people come in. Theres a monthly payout or something? I'm very sure how that works. My only concern is if the map changes ever. It's alot of work, and probably not worth it, to remap monthly.


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

I tried to play but they do not accept Firefox connections.

Josh


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey mshaeffer,
Didn't I see you post this at hardforum.com?

-Dustin


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Nope not me!! But there are over 50,000 registered players..........


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Are you guys still playing? If so does anyone know where bloodsport is? He keeps hitting me everyday for over a doller a pop!!!


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I got bored of charting... LOL. I logged down over 500 base locations though. Bloodsport does not ring a bell.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

does that mean you are no longer playing?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Yea, i haven't played past the first few days.


----------

